# Aussie Girlfriend is pregnant but I am illegal immigrant



## Dallas (May 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a 'friend' who is illegal in Australia for many years now and has just found out his Australian girlfriend is pregnant. 

They are very much in love and wanting to get married but are not sure of the visa, if any, that he could could apply for. I have searched the internet for nearly two hours now and I cannot find any details on this. 

Does anyone know if this guy has a leg to stand on? Or does he have to face the music and be deported with a 3 year ban and not be able to see his unborn baby?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Cheers

Dallas


----------



## KrystHell (Jan 27, 2012)

They should probably try and get some advice from an immigration agent.

I have no idea what's going to happen given his girlfriend is pregnant, but there definitely is a risk of him being banned from the country, especially if he's in this situation for "many years".

Sorry I can't help you more with this request, but at this stage I believe they'd both be better off seeking legal advice.

Good luck


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

agree that the best course is some really professional advice.


----------



## Majha23 (Sep 18, 2012)

I knw someone who was in the same situation 5 yrs ago. What they did was, they got married when his Aussie pregnant gf was 5 months pregnant at that time. Then they waited till the baby was born to lodge the application offshore. So they went to the Philippines to lodge the form offshore and wife and bub stayed there with the hubby till the visa was granted. Visa was granted after 3 months of lodging it. Hope this helps.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Dallas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 'friend' who is illegal in Australia for many years now and has just found out his Australian girlfriend is pregnant.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a post recently, a woman was an illegal immigrant and she met an Australian and was living with him. They decided to marry, so he (the Australian) went to the immigration office in her name, asking how can they solve this. The immigration then gave her a bridging visa and she applied for her partner visa without a problem. If I remember correctly, she had been an illegal immigrant for years...

I'd suggest your friends speak with a good migration agent (Go Matilda, George Lombard...) and they better not contact the immigration until they hear the agent's advice first.


----------

